# [SOLVED] Command prompt pop up on occasion? Is it serious?



## Mfisk323 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is my first time here in TSF so bear with me.

So I got a new asus s500ca w/ windows 8.1 on new years as a belated christmas gift and so far it's pretty good. But I need to ask if what I've been having is serious or not. On occasion, whenever I log in and enter the desktop the command prompt briefly pops up for about a second or two with the title "c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe" and disappears quickly after. But besides that, my laptop's been running alright. I've ran a scan through both malwarebytes and avast and didn't catch anything suspicious. I need to know because it's making me kinda paranoid and I just want to make sure my laptop is doing ok, even if it doesnt appear all the time.


----------



## Mfisk323 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Command prompt pop up on occasion? Is it serious?*

An update on this. I figured out what's causing it, it turns out it's asus smart gestures doing, so I suppose it's not much to worry about.


----------

